# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Επιλογή πολυμέτρου.

## georgz

Καλησπέρα, θέλω να αγοράσω ένα πολύμετρο, η τιμή του όμως να μην ξεπερνάει τα 50 ευρώ. Με μία έρευνα που έκανα έπεσε το μάτι μου σε αυτό. Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω παρόμοιο και αυτό φαίνεται να έχει αρκετά μεγάλη ακρίβεια.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

και εγω απο το ιδιο μαγαζι πηρα ενα uni-t εχει ποικιλια και μπορεις να τον παρεις τηλεφωνο να τον ρωτησεις και για αλλα που δεν ειναι στην σελιδα του...

----------


## Radiometer

εχω το Mastech MS8229 και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος 

εκτός από τα κλασικά έχει μετρητή φώτος, θερμοκρασίας, υγρασίας, ήχου και  φωτιζόμενης οθόνη

----------


## georgz

Μόνο καφέ δεν φτιάχνει δηλαδή... Έχει και 67 ευρώ όμως.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> εχω το Mastech MS8229 και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος 
> 
> εκτός από τα κλασικά έχει μετρητή φώτος, θερμοκρασίας, υγρασίας, ήχου και  φωτιζόμενης οθόνη



πολυ τουμπανο πολυμετρο...πιο φτηνα δεν παιζει να το βρουμε;

----------


## Radiometer

εγώ το είχα πάρει αν θυμάμαι 75 ευρώ, τώρα για φθηνότερα δεν ξέρω.

αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι πως άμα βάλεις να μετρήσεις Αμπερ και ξεχάσεις τους ακροδέκτες στα βολτ η και το ανάποδο έχει ηχητική και φωτεινή ειδοποίηση  :Smile:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> εγώ το είχα πάρει αν θυμάμαι 75 ευρώ, τώρα για φθηνότερα δεν ξέρω.
> 
> αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι πως άμα βάλεις να μετρήσεις Αμπερ και ξεχάσεις τους ακροδέκτες στα βολτ 
> η και το ανάποδο έχει ηχητική και φωτεινή ειδοποίηση



ναι το ειδα πολυ δυνατο εργαλειο...αυτο με την φωτεινοτητα πως δουλευει;

----------


## Radiometer

> ναι το ειδα πολυ δυνατο εργαλειο...αυτο με την φωτεινοτητα πως δουλευει;



η υποδοχή που κουμπώνει ο ακροδέκτης είναι φωτιζόμενος, οπότε με λάθος τοποθέτηση αναβοσβήνει και κάνει  μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ..........

----------


## georgz

Τελικά για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα μας έχει κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποιο πολύμετρο? Έστω κάποια μάρκα για να κοιτάξω.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

αυτο που σου προτεινε ο radiometer δεν σου κανει...;
www.emimikos.gr κοιτα και δω

----------


## georgz

> αυτο που σου προτεινε ο radiometer δεν σου κανει...;
> www.emimikos.gr κοιτα και δω







> η τιμή του όμως να μην ξεπερνάει τα 50 ευρώ.



και εξάλλου νομίζω πως αυτό που έβαλα στο πρώτο ποστ έχει μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. 
http://www.p-mastech.com/products/04_dm/ms8217.html
http://www.p-mastech.com/products/04_dm/ms8229.html

----------


## navar

σε σχεση price per value το πρώτο που έβαλες εσύ μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό , έχει πολλά πραγματάκια επιπλέον πάνω ! τόσο που ψήνομαι και εγώ και ας έχω μπόλικα πολύμετρα , μάλιστα το ένα πρέπει να το καλοακριβοπλήρωσα !

----------


## georgz

Άντε ψήσου τότε να μου πεις και μένα την γνώμη σου αφού έχεις εμπειρία. Και γω πιστεύω πως αξίζει και με το παραπάνω, αυτό που μ'ενδιαφέρει είναι η ακρίβεια και αυτό φαίνεται ιδανικό. 
Μάλλον σε αυτό θα καταλήξω αν δεν προκύψει τίποτα άλλο αν και δεν βρήκα κάτι.

----------


## navar

> Άντε ψήσου τότε να μου πεις και μένα την γνώμη σου αφού έχεις εμπειρία.



τι εμπειρία ρε κουμπάρε εγώ τώρα μαθαίνω ηλεκτρονικα !
απλά πάντα καταπιανόμουν και τελειωασα και κάποτε στο ΕΠΑΛ ηλεκτρονικός( πριν 10 χρονια) αλλά μετά τα παράτησα.
απο τα λίγα που καταλαβαίνω καλό μου φάνηκε ! 

ΥΓ:σίγουρα δεν ειναι fluke που θα έλεγε και ενα άλλο μελος :P :P :P  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Άντε ψήσου τότε να μου πεις και μένα την γνώμη σου αφού έχεις εμπειρία. Και γω πιστεύω πως αξίζει και με το παραπάνω, αυτό που μ'ενδιαφέρει είναι η ακρίβεια και αυτό φαίνεται ιδανικό. 
> Μάλλον σε αυτό θα καταλήξω αν δεν προκύψει τίποτα άλλο αν και δεν βρήκα κάτι.



Πολυ καλο παρ το τωρα το ειδα παιζει να το παρω και γω...

----------


## georgz

> τι εμπειρία ρε κουμπάρε εγώ τώρα μαθαίνω ηλεκτρονικα !
> απλά πάντα καταπιανόμουν και τελειωασα και κάποτε στο ΕΠΑΛ ηλεκτρονικός( πριν 10 χρονια) αλλά μετά τα παράτησα.
> απο τα λίγα που καταλαβαίνω καλό μου φάνηκε ! 
> 
> ΥΓ:σίγουρα δεν ειναι fluke που θα έλεγε και ενα άλλο μελος :P :P :P  !



Εσύ λες ότι έχεις αρκετά άρα θα ξέρεις τι παίζει. Fluke δεν είναι σίγουρα αλλά για fluke θα δώσεις και 100++++ ευρώ.  :Cursing: 





> Πολυ καλο παρ το τωρα το ειδα παιζει να το παρω και γω...



Ήρεμα ρε παιδιά μην πάω να κάνω παραγγελία και το βρω εξαντλημένο.  :Biggrin:  :Crying:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Εσύ λες ότι έχεις αρκετά άρα θα ξέρεις τι παίζει. Fluke δεν είναι σίγουρα αλλά για fluke θα δώσεις και 100++++ ευρώ. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ήρεμα ρε παιδιά μην πάω να κάνω παραγγελία και το βρω εξαντλημένο.



ελα προλαβαινεις δεν προλαβαινεις....χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## georgz

Από βδομάδα να πέσει το χρήμα πρώτα! Μέχρι τότε στο ψάξιμο.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Από βδομάδα να πέσει το χρήμα πρώτα! Μέχρι τότε στο ψάξιμο.



αχ αυτα φραγκα...

----------


## Damiano

> Καλησπέρα, θέλω να αγοράσω ένα πολύμετρο, η τιμή του όμως να μην ξεπερνάει τα 50 ευρώ. Με μία έρευνα που έκανα έπεσε το μάτι μου σε αυτό. Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω παρόμοιο και αυτό φαίνεται να έχει αρκετά μεγάλη ακρίβεια.



Φίλε Γιώργο,
στα λεγόμενά σου, διακρίνω ότι, για την επιλογή σου, θέτεις δύο μόνο κριτήρια: το κόστος και την ακρίβεια μετρήσεων.
Το κόστος είναι κάτι εύκολο να το καταλάβω!
Όταν λες ότι θέλεις "ακρίβεια", τι εννοείς; Τι θα μετράς;

Αφού λες ότι έχεις χρόνο (περιμένοντας το χρήμα) θα έλεγα να τον διαθέσεις για μια πιο "προσεκτική" αγορά. 
Για να βοηθηθείς, στον καθορισμό των προδιαγραφών που χρειάζεσαι, ρίξε μια ματιά στις ιστοσελίδες των διαφόρων κατασκευαστών. Ψάξε στα "application notes" και στις "literature libraries". Ξεκίνα από τα κείμενα σχετικά με την ασφάλεια και συνέχισε με αυτά που εξηγούν τις προδιαγραφές. Ακόμα και αν καταλήξεις σε "λύση ανάγκης" (λόγω κόστους), θα έχεις αποκτήσει αρκετή γνώση σχετικά με τα όργανα και τις μετρήσεις. Έτσι θα μπορείς να "εκμεταλλευτείς" καλλίτερα τις δυνατότητες του οργάνου που θα επιλέξεις και, το κυριότερο, θα γνωρίζεις πώς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις με ασφάλεια.

Για να μην γίνομαι (περισσότερο) κουραστικός, σταματώ εδώ και αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον συζητάμε περισσότερα!

----------


## georgz

Φυσικά και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον! Αφού το πολύμετρο είναι από τα βασικά όργανα του ηλεκτρονικού θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι ποιοτικό, φοιτητής είμαι απλά δεν θέλω να δώσω άσκοπα τα λεφτά μου.

Στο site της mastech που κοίταξα δεν βρήκα κάτι... έχουν να το ανανεώσουν χρόνια απ ότι φαίνεται. 
Δεν ξέρω πολλά από μάρκες αλλά απ όσο έχω ακούσει και έχω διαβάσει εδώ τα καλύτερα πολύμετρα ή mastech είναι ή fluke.

----------


## Damiano

Ξεκίνα μια μελέτη, με βάση αυτά:
http://support.fluke.com/educators/Download/Asset/2096653_6003_ENG_D_W.PDF
http://support.fluke.com/find-sales/Download/Asset/2071940_6003_ENG_B_W.PDF
http://support.fluke.com/find-sales/Download/Asset/1260898_6116_ENG_M_W.PDF

Από αυτά, νομίζω πως, μπορείς να αποκτήσεις κάποια κριτήρια για το πώς επιλέγουμε (σωστά) ένα όργανο. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιο που σου προτάθηκε παραπάνω, με μια πρώτη ματιά φαίνεται λιγότερο καλό, από την αρχική σου επιλογή, αλλά, σε κάποιους τομείς υπερέχει.

Μέσα στην ιστοσελίδα μπορείς να βρεις και άλλα κείμενα, όπως και σε άλλες εταιρίες. Δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις αυτή ή κάποια άλλη συγκεκριμένη μάρκα (εγώ δεν έχω Fluke). Το σημαντικό είναι να έχεις κατανοήσει τις δυνατότητες ενός οργάνου. Που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και που όχι. Ποια μεγέθη μπορεί να μετρήσει και ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος.

Για να βοηθήσω λίγο, σημείωσε τις ανάγκες:
- περιβάλλον (ηλεκτρικό), για καθορισμό κλάσης, όπως περιγράφεται στα κείμενα
- απαιτήσεις στις βασικές μετρήσεις: τάση, ένταση, αντίσταση (ελάχιστες και μέγιστες τιμές, ακρίβεια, ανάλυση οθόνης)
- ανάγκη μέτρησης μη ημιτονικών κυματομορφών (True RMS … ακριβό)
- περιοχή συχνοτήτων για μέτρηση τάσεων και ρευμάτων
- …

Επιπλέον δυνατότητες και χαρακτηριστικά:
(σημειώνω εδώ ότι αυτά ανεβάζουν την τιμή αλλά, με σωστή επιλογή, μας εξοικονομούν χρήματα με την εξάλειψη της ανάγκης για επιπλέον εξοπλισμό)
- έλεγχος (μέτρηση) διόδων
- μέτρηση συχνότητας (ελάχιστη – μέγιστη, ακρίβεια, ανάλυση, ευαισθησία). Είναι άλλο πράγμα η μέτρηση συχνότητας της τάσης που μετράμε από την ύπαρξη συχνόμετρου στο όργανο.
- μέτρηση χωρητικότητας (πυκνωτών)
- μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας
- συνδεσιμότητα (με υπολογιστή). Εδώ θέλει προσοχή να είναι με οπτική απομόνωση (αλλιώς χάνεται κάθε έννοια ασφάλειας)!
-…
-…

… είναι πολλά…

Άρχισε να συγκεκριμενοποιείς τι χρειάζεσαι (ή τι θέλεις) και, όπου μπορώ και γνωρίζω, θα προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω μαζί με τους "συμφορουμίτες".

----------


## georgz

Πολύ ενημερωτικά όλα! Πήρα μια ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να χρειάζομαι και ψάχνω. Απ ότι κατάλαβα δεν θα χρειαστώ πολύμετρο κατηγορίας CAT III γιατί δεν νομίζω να μετρήσω πάνω από 220 Volt τουλάχιστον όχι τώρα. Ποιες μάρκες να κοιτάξω?

Πέρα απ την σελίδα της fluke που τα έχει όλα πολύ οργανωμένα και με όλες τις σχετικές πληροφορίες των προδιαγραφών όλα τα άλλα site των κατασκευαστών είναι ξέφραγο αμπέλι με πολλά ελλιπή στοιχεία.

----------


## Damiano

Πρόσεξε τι είναι οι κατηγορίες εγκαταστάσεων, ποιος είναι ο διαχωρισμός. Δεν διακρίνονται από την τάση, αλλά από την ενέργεια που μπορεί να δώσει το κύκλωμα.
Για παράδειγμα τα "σπιτικά" 230V:
- στο δευτερεύον τύλιγμα ενός μετασχηματιστή είναι CAT-I
- στο πρωτεύον, του ίδιου μετασχηματιστή (στην πρίζα), είναι CAT-II
- στον πίνακα του ανελκυστήρα είναι CAT-III
- στον μετρητή του δικτύου είναι CAT-IV.
Η ίδια τάση έχει "άλλες δυνατότητες", ανάλογα με το "που την συναντάμε"!
Από την άλλη, τα … μερικές χιλιάδες Volts σε ένα αντιγραφικό ή σε μια οθόνη, για παράδειγμα, είναι CAT-I.

Αν πρόκειται να ασχοληθείς μόνο με κυκλώματα χαμηλής ισχύος, διάλεξε ένα όργανο CAT-II. Τουλάχιστο να το δηλώνει ο κατασκευαστής. Τα περισσότερα όργανα της αγοράς είναι "καλά", *για τη χρήση που προορίζεται το καθένα* και αν τα χρησιμοποιούμε σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά τους.

Ρίξε μια ματιά και σ' αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51919



Ο λόγος που πρότεινα κείμενα της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας είναι αυτός που λες. Παλιότερα είχα βρει μερικά "καλά" και αλλού, αλλά δεν τα ξαναβρίσκω! ! !

----------


## georgz

Ναι το διάβασα στην ενότητα ''When is 600 V more than 1000 V?'' ότι εξαρτάται από το ρεύμα που υπάρχει. Πως καθορίζουν όμως ότι 
σε περιοχή κατηγορίας CAT III υπάρχει εμπέδηση 2Ω και σε περιοχή CAT II 12Ω?? Η UNI-T έχει καλά προϊόντα?

----------


## jimk

για κοιτα για mastech ειναι αρκετα καλα πολυμετρα και δοκιμασμενα

----------


## SakisMS

Πριν ένα μήνα πήρα και εγώ το Mastech MS8229 και νομίζω ότι είναι υπέρ αρκετό για τη χρήση που το θέλεις. Φυσικά το πήρα πολύ φτηνότερα από την τιμή που αναφέρετε γιατί το πήρα άμεσα από τον εισαγωγέα. Τιμή λιανικής στον κατάλογό του το έχει 41 euro με ΦΠΑ. Όσο για την ποιότητα της Mastech είναι πολύ καλή σε σχέση με την τιμή. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 6 πολύμετρα Mastech και όλα λειτουργούν πολύ καλά με το παλαιότερο να είναι 15 χρόνων.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Πριν ένα μήνα πήρα και εγώ το Mastech MS8229 και νομίζω ότι είναι υπέρ αρκετό για τη χρήση που το θέλεις. Φυσικά το πήρα πολύ φτηνότερα από την τιμή που αναφέρετε γιατί το πήρα άμεσα από τον εισαγωγέα. Τιμή λιανικής στον κατάλογό του το έχει 41 euro με ΦΠΑ. Όσο για την ποιότητα της Mastech είναι πολύ καλή σε σχέση με την τιμή. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 6 πολύμετρα Mastech και όλα λειτουργούν πολύ καλά με το παλαιότερο να είναι 15 χρόνων.



στην αθηνα που μπορω να βρω εισαγωγεα mastech;

----------


## SakisMS

Στην Αθήνα είναι. www.topelcom.gr . Δεν ξέρω αν πουλά λιανική. Πάρε τηλέφωνο ή στείλε e-mail. Αυτές τις μέρες νομίζω ότι είναι κλειστά λόγω αδειών.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Στην Αθήνα είναι. www.topelcom.gr . Δεν ξέρω αν πουλά λιανική. Πάρε τηλέφωνο ή στείλε e-mail. Αυτές τις μέρες νομίζω ότι είναι κλειστά λόγω αδειών.



σ ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Damiano

> Ναι το διάβασα στην ενότητα ''When is 600 V more than 1000 V?'' ότι εξαρτάται από το ρεύμα που υπάρχει. Πως καθορίζουν όμως ότι 
> σε περιοχή κατηγορίας CAT III υπάρχει εμπέδηση 2Ω και σε περιοχή CAT II 12Ω?? Η UNI-T έχει καλά προϊόντα?



Δεν είναι (απόλυτα) καθορισμένες οι τιμές, είναι οι "χειρότερες-επικινδυνότερες αναμενόμενες". Χρησιμοποιούνται για τη σχεδίαση, την κατασκευή και τις δοκιμές των οργάνων. Έχουν καταλήξει σε αυτές μετά από διερεύνηση διαφόρων περιστατικών…

Όπως λέω και πιο πάνω: "Τα περισσότερα όργανα της αγοράς είναι "καλά", *για τη χρήση που προορίζεται το καθένα* και αν τα χρησιμοποιούμε σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά τους".
Έχω ένα "HUNG CHANG", HC-4510, πάνω από 20 χρόνια, χωρίς ποτέ να έχει γίνει βαθμονόμηση, που όταν το βάζω παράλληλα με ένα καινούριο "Agilent", U1252A, σε μέτρηση τάσης, η διαφορά τους είναι ελάχιστα mV!

Ένα κριτήριο που έχω, για τις εταιρίες κυρίως (όχι τόσο για τα προϊόντα), σήμερα με το διαδίκτυο, είναι το κατά πόσο εύκολα μπορώ να έχω όλες τις πληροφορίες, για το υποψήφιο προϊόν, πριν την αγορά του. Θέλω να μπορώ να έχω το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης, για να μπορώ να αξιολογήσω το "εκάστοτε κατασκεύασμα"!

Στο "ABCs of DMMs", που έδωσα πιο πάνω, έχει αρκετές εξηγήσεις για τα κριτήρια επιλογής, τουλάχιστο για τις βασικές μετρήσεις.
Εδώ σου έχουν προταθεί μερικά μοντέλα, βαλε τα χαρακτηριστικά τους δίπλα στις ανάγκες σου, ξεχώρισε ποια ταιριάζουν καλλίτερα και "μαρτύρα τα" για να σε βοηθήσουμε περισσότερο!

----------


## navar

> Όπως λέω και πιο πάνω: "Τα περισσότερα όργανα της αγοράς είναι "καλά", *για τη χρήση που προορίζεται το καθένα* και αν τα χρησιμοποιούμε σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά τους".



 νομίζω πως αυτός πρέπει να είναι ο ΧΡΥΣΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ σε οτι και αν αγοράζουμε για να κανουμε την δουλειά μας , είτε τρυπάνι είτε αυτοκίνητο, είναι ηλίθιο να πάρεις smart για οικογενειακό όχημα με offroad δυνατότητες και μεγάλα ταξίδια !

----------


## georgz

Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι μεταξύ του ms8217 που έχω και στο πρώτο ποστ και σήμερα που έριξα και μια ματιά στα uni-t το UT61 μου κάνει καλό κλικ. 
Αν κάποιο έχει κάτι στο νου του ας βοηθήσει και ας είναι και λίγο πιο ακριβό το πολύμετρο.

----------


## navar

έχω σε μεγαλύτερη εκτίμηση τα UNI-T !!!!
προσωπική πάντα πεποίθηση χωρίς την δυνατότητα αιτιολόγησης ! :P :P

----------


## georgz

Ναι φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερο το uni-t, να δούμε τι θα πει και ο Damiano. Το βρήκα στο ebay 55 ευρώ.
Στην σελίδα του πολύμετρου της uni-t έχει την κλίμακα Volt,Ampere και farad έτσι:

220mV/2.2V22V220V/1000V 

γιατί? αφού είναι αυτόματο.

----------


## Damiano

Κάνοντας ένα "μικρό συγκριτικό test" μεταξύ των "UT61*E*" και "MS8217", από τα manuals που έχει εδώ: http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61E.html#
και εδώ: http://highlightelectronics.com.au/products/New-Digital-multimeter-Auto-Range-PowerOff-Big-Screen-DMM-8217.html
κατέληξα σε ένα "σκορ σημείων υπεροχής", γύρω στο 22 – 5, υπέρ του "UT61*E*"! Τονίζω το "*Ε*", γιατί αυτό εμφανίζεται στο σύνδεσμο που δίνεις και με βάση αυτό έκανα τη σύγκριση.
Τα κριτήρια που σκέφτηκα ήταν σχετικά με τη χρήση που φαντάζομαι ότι το θέλεις. Δεν κοίταξα άλλα όργανα παρά μόνο αυτά τα δύο.

Σχετικά με τις κλίμακες, που αναρωτιέσαι, … και στα αυτόματα αυτοκίνητα υπάρχουν ταχύτητες!
Η αυτόματη αλλαγή είναι διευκόλυνση, αλλά, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί να "μπερδέψει" τα πράγματα. Γι' αυτό κοιτάμε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα χειροκίνητης επιλογής (στα συζητούμενα όργανα υπάρχει).

----------


## georgz

Έκανα μια σύγκριση μεταξύ των διάφορων εκδόσεων του UT61 και η έκδοση Ε είναι η καλύτερη γι' αυτό την έδωσα στον σύνδεσμο. Αν δεν το έχεις προσέξει στα δεξιά στον σύνδεσμο της uni-t υπάρχει το manual με πολλές λεπτομέρειες για όλες τις εκδόσεις. 22-5 είναι μεγάλη διαφορά!! Ποια ήταν τα προτερήματα του mastech? Στην Ελλάδα που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε τα uni-t γιατί το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν το βρήκα πουθενά. Έχουμε κάποιο άλλο όργανο που να ανταγωνίζεται το UT61 στα ίδια περίπου χρήματα?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Φιλε μου να παρεις το UNIT-T και σε καμια περιπτωση το MASTECH. 
Ειχα παρει 2 MASTECH και ηταν σκετες φολες, και ενας αλλος φιλος μου
ενα MASTECH το πεταξε.... δειχνουν αλλα ντι αλλον, 
και δεν ειναι καθολου αξιοπιστα.
τωρα εχω ενα UNIT πολυμετρο και αλλο ενα σε καπασιτομετρο
ειναι παρα πολυ καλα και ακριβες στις μετρησης τους.
Μην παρεις MASTECH λοιπον γιατι θα την πατησης.

----------


## Damiano

> Έκανα μια σύγκριση μεταξύ των διάφορων εκδόσεων του UT61 και η έκδοση Ε είναι η καλύτερη γι' αυτό την έδωσα στον σύνδεσμο(1). Αν δεν το έχεις προσέξει στα δεξιά στον σύνδεσμο της uni-t υπάρχει το manual με πολλές λεπτομέρειες για όλες τις εκδόσεις(2). 22-5 είναι μεγάλη διαφορά!!(3) Ποια ήταν τα προτερήματα του mastech?(4) Στην Ελλάδα που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε τα uni-t γιατί το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν το βρήκα πουθενά.(5) Έχουμε κάποιο άλλο όργανο που να ανταγωνίζεται το UT61 στα ίδια περίπου χρήματα?(6)



_(1)_ συμφωνώ, είναι η καλλίτερη.
_(2)_ από εκεί το πήρα, αλλά από τα αριστερά!
_(3)_ για τη χρήση που σκέφτομαι, ναι είναι. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια άλλες παραμέτρους όπως: ποιότητα κατασκευής, αξιοπιστία στο χρόνο, αντοχή σε "κακομεταχείριση" και παροχή service. Δεν κοίταξα επίσης κόστος, "ομορφιά", …
_(4)_ έχει μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας (κάποιες φορές χρειάζεται), χρησιμοποιεί μικρότερη τάση στο "Continuity test" και σε κάποια άλλα σχεδόν ασήμαντα σημεία. Του έδωσα και μερικούς πόντους … για να μην το "θάψω" άδικα! ! ! !
_(5)_ δεν ξέρω… δεν σε πίστεψα ότι δεν το βρήκες και έψαξα και εγώ, καταλήγοντας στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Ρώτα σε διάφορα μαγαζιά, μήπως το φέρνουν … "κρυφά"! ! !
_(6)_ σε … "άλλα χρήματα" σίγουρα αρκετά, στα ίδια … ίσως!!! Δεν "πέτυχα" κανένα, σε μια ματιά που έριξα στις … βιτρίνες! Μπορεί να "μου ξέφυγε"!

----------


## georgz

Σόρρυ ναι στα αριστερά εννοούσα και εμένα αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι η ποιότητα κατασκευής και service ίσως ο φίλος GSA-ELECTRONIC μπορεί να μας πει την γνώμη του αφού έχει 2 όργανα της εταιρίας
και απ ότι λέει είναι πολύ καλά.. Όσο για την μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας το σκέφτηκα και γω αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω ένα thermocouple μόνος μου δεν μου φαίνεται δύσκολο. 
Θα πάρω ένα τηλ στο κατάστημα emimikos που είπε ο Λυκιδευς ότι έχει μερικά που δεν υπάρχουν στην λίστα αν δεν το βρω θα το πάρω από Σεπτέμβρη γιατί το βρήκα σε γερμανική ιστοσελίδα. Το σκέφτομαι για αγορά από ebay μόνο και μόνο για την περίπτωση που χρειαστεί service άντε μετά να το στέλνεις κίνα.

----------


## ggr

Κι εγω σου προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα το UNI-T UT61 το οποιο εχω κι εγω, αγορασμενο απο το ebay. Με την πρωτη ματια φαινεται η διαφορα στην ποιοτητα κατασκευης σε σχεση με το mastech, στο λεω γιατι τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει και τα δυο.

----------


## georgz

Και το καλύτερο να είναι ποιο σε θέμα ποιότητας???

----------


## tasosmos

Ε... προφανως το uni-t εννοει, αφου το προτεινει...

----------


## georgz

Σωστά!  :Biggrin:  ggr για πες και την γνώμη σου σχετικά με τα χαρακτηριστικά του και αν έχεις να προτείνεις τίποτα καλύτερο...

----------


## ggr

Για την τιμη του εχει παρα πολυ καλα χαρακτηριστικα, αλλα επιπλεον και καλη ποιοτητα κατασκευης. Αν θελεις τωρα κατι ακομα καλυτερο θα πρεπει να βαλεις πιο βαθια το χερι στην τσεπη και να ανεβεις κατηγορια (πχ FLUKE) Δεν νομιζω πως σε συμφερει κατι ενδιαμεσο κατα τη γνωμη μου. Διαλεγεις η καλη αποδοση σε σχεση με τιμη η ανεβαινεις κατηγορια δινοντας αρκετα χρηματα πιο πανω αγοραζοντας ενα οργανο αλλης κλασης.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πο(ρτοκα)λύμετρα!



Είναι σε προσφορά αυτή την εποχή στα $221 (ΗΠΑ) και στα €236 στην Ελλάδα. Το e-bay μπορεί να έχει εναλλακτικές προσφορές για *καινούργια*.





> Φυσικά και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον! Αφού το πολύμετρο είναι από τα βασικά όργανα του ηλεκτρονικού θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι ποιοτικό, φοιτητής είμαι απλά δεν θέλω να δώσω άσκοπα τα λεφτά μου.



Αν είσαι φοιτητής ηλεκτρονικής/ηλεκτρολογίας, διάβασε μερικά προηγούμενα *αναλυτικά* σχόλια, κάνε λίγο οικονομία, θυμήσου πόσα έχεις ξοδέψει για playstation και όταν εμφανιστεί πάλι ο ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69 θα βγάλεις το επιπλέον κόστος από τις 'κόντρες'!

Αν δεν έχεις τώρα τα χρήματα, πάρε ένα από το jumbo ή το praktiker και παίξε. Αργότερα αγοράζεις το σωστό. Η λέξη πολύ-μετρο είναι σύνθετη. Το 'πολύ' το έχουν όλα, το 'μέτρο' λιγότερα.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## georgz

> Για την τιμη του εχει παρα πολυ καλα χαρακτηριστικα, αλλα επιπλεον και καλη ποιοτητα κατασκευης. Αν θελεις τωρα κατι ακομα καλυτερο θα πρεπει να βαλεις πιο βαθια το χερι στην τσεπη και να ανεβεις κατηγορια (πχ FLUKE) Δεν νομιζω πως σε συμφερει κατι ενδιαμεσο κατα τη γνωμη μου. Διαλεγεις η καλη αποδοση σε σχεση με τιμη η ανεβαινεις κατηγορια δινοντας αρκετα χρηματα πιο πανω αγοραζοντας ενα οργανο αλλης κλασης.



Εντάξει αν είναι από κατηγορία UT61E να πάω σε Fluke άστο καλύτερα! 
Μάλλον θα το παραγγείλω αυτές τις μέρες από ebay.





> Υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πο(ρτοκα)λύμετρα!
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι σε προσφορά αυτή την εποχή στα $221 (ΗΠΑ) και στα €236 στην Ελλάδα. Το e-bay μπορεί να έχει εναλλακτικές προσφορές για *καινούργια*.
> 
> 
> 
> Αν είσαι φοιτητής ηλεκτρονικής/ηλεκτρολογίας, διάβασε μερικά προηγούμενα *αναλυτικά* σχόλια, κάνε λίγο οικονομία, θυμήσου πόσα έχεις ξοδέψει για playstation και όταν εμφανιστεί πάλι ο ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69 θα βγάλεις το επιπλέον κόστος από τις 'κόντρες'!
> ...



Όταν θα μπορώ θα το αγοράσω το σωστό τώρα θέλω με αυτά που μπορώ να δώσω να αγοράσω το καλύτερο!  :Cool:

----------


## Damiano

> Υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πο(ρτοκα)λύμετρα!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Αν είσαι φοιτητής ηλεκτρονικής/ηλεκτρολογίας, διάβασε μερικά προηγούμενα *αναλυτικά* σχόλια, κάνε λίγο οικονομία, θυμήσου πόσα έχεις ξοδέψει για ...
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις τώρα τα χρήματα, πάρε ένα από το jumbo ή το praktiker και παίξε. Αργότερα αγοράζεις το σωστό. Η λέξη πολύ-μετρο είναι σύνθετη. Το 'πολύ' το έχουν όλα, το 'μέτρο' λιγότερα.
> 
> ...




Γιώργο,
αν ο Γιώργος (*) φαινόταν έτοιμος να "κάνει το άλμα", εγώ θα του πρότεινα το "U1252" με προτίμηση στο "A", το παλιό!
Κάνει πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα με …άλλες προδιαγραφές… Το θεωρώ καταλληλότερο για ηλεκτρονικές εργασίες… Το πρόβλημα είναι βέβαια το κόστος… αλλιώς θα τα έκανα ζευγάρι!

Διαφωνώ με το "να αγοράσει τώρα ένα παιχνίδι"! Αν είναι να πάρει ένα "άχρηστο", καλλίτερα να μην πάρει τίποτα και να βάλει τα λεφτά στο κουμπαρά ή να πάρει λαχεία!
Αυτό που θα πάρει, θα πρέπει να του είναι χρήσιμο και να μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει και "αύριο" σαν δεύτερο (ή τρίτο). Άλλωστε η διαφορά μιας "καλής" κλάσης δεν καλύπτεται με τα 20 ή 30 ευρώ που μπορεί να εξοικονομήσει έτσι! Σημείωσε ότι οι ανταλλακτικές ασφάλειες (του U1252), από τον αντιπρόσωπο, χρεώνονται στα 25 ευρώ περίπου (βέβαια είναι CAT-IV από τον ακροδέκτη μέχρι το USB)!

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

(*) θα τα έγραφα χωρίς παράθεση, αλλά αν εδώ απευθυνθείς στον Γιώργο, χωρίς να διευκρινίσεις, θα γίνει …χαμός!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Δαμιανέ,
το σημαντικό είναι ότι προσδιορίσαμε (μάλλον) τα 'σκαλοπάτια' από το <€10 στο €50-70 και το επόμενο στα >€200 και να θέσει τον πήχυ ο Γιώργος.

Οσον αφορά τις 'αντιπροσωπείες' ή 'διανομείς' των οργάνων μέτρησης, ας είναι καλά τα δημόσια κονδύλια και οι επιδοτήσεις που χρειάζονται υψηλές τιμές πώλησης ...

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ. γίνανε τρία τα πο(ρτοκα)λύμετρα στην ίδια σελίδα!

----------


## georgz

Μόλις το παρήγγειλα από το ebay. Μόλις το έχω στα χέρια μου θα σας πω την γνώμη μου!

----------


## button

καλημερα  χρειαζομαι ενα πολλημετρο  για τα πρωτα βηματα να το πω ετσι ειμαι στην 3η ΕΠΑ.Λ και απο περσι λεο να παρω και δεν εχω χρονο  και δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι καλητερο και με χαμηλο μπατζετ εως 30€   ειδα αυτο εδω που ειναι  ομορφο και χρηστικο  αλλα λεο να παρω γνομες ... Θα το παίρνω στο μαθημα καθος εχουμε κατι σαραβαλα .

με αυτοματη κλιμακα ειναι καλο ...
και να μπωρο να σηνδεσο στο netbook δεν θα ηταν ασχημο 


http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=337&page=1

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Τελικα γιωργο ποιο πηρες και ποσο σου πηγε η δουλεια+μεταφορικα;

----------


## georgz

Παρήγγειλα χθες το UT61E από ebay 53 ευρώ. Η διαφορά με το mastech είναι μόνο 7 ευρώ και στα χαρακτηριστικά τους δεν συγκρίνονται.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Παρήγγειλα χθες το UT61E από ebay 53 ευρώ. Η διαφορά με το mastech είναι μόνο 7 ευρώ και στα χαρακτηριστικά τους δεν συγκρίνονται.



καλοριζικο και καλες μετρησεις!!!!

----------


## georgz

> καλημερα  χρειαζομαι ενα πολλημετρο  για τα πρωτα βηματα να το πω ετσι ειμαι στην 3η ΕΠΑ.Λ και απο περσι λεο να παρω και δεν εχω χρονο  και δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι καλητερο και με χαμηλο μπατζετ εως 30€   ειδα αυτο εδω που ειναι  ομορφο και χρηστικο  αλλα λεο να παρω γνομες ... Θα το παίρνω στο μαθημα καθος εχουμε κατι σαραβαλα .
> 
> με αυτοματη κλιμακα ειναι καλο ...
> και να μπωρο να σηνδεσο στο netbook δεν θα ηταν ασχημο 
> 
> 
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=337&page=1



Γιάννη φαίνεται καλή επιλογή σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα του καταστήματος, ρίξε μια ματιά στις μπροστινές σελίδες ο Δαμιανός έχει δώσει κάποια pdf που εξηγούν κάποια πράγματα να ξέρεις τουλάχιστον τι αγοράζεις. 





> καλοριζικο και καλες μετρησεις!!!!



Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου! Περίμενε όμως να το έχω στα χέρια μου πρώτα..  :Rolleyes:  Εσύ θα πάρεις το mastech?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Γιάννη φαίνεται καλή επιλογή σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα του καταστήματος, ρίξε μια ματιά στις μπροστινές σελίδες ο Δαμιανός έχει δώσει κάποια pdf που εξηγούν κάποια πράγματα να ξέρεις τουλάχιστον τι αγοράζεις. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου! Περίμενε όμως να το έχω στα χέρια μου πρώτα..  Εσύ θα πάρεις το mastech?



Γιωργο εχω πολυμετρο προς στιγμην και την βολευω με αυτο!!!!

----------


## button

> Γιάννη φαίνεται καλή επιλογή σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα του καταστήματος, ρίξε μια ματιά στις μπροστινές σελίδες ο Δαμιανός έχει δώσει κάποια pdf που εξηγούν κάποια πράγματα να ξέρεις τουλάχιστον τι αγοράζεις.



ναι τα εχω δει  περι cat II και cat III  αλλα ειναι για τοσα volt που ουτε θελο να ξερω 
νομιζω οτι εχει τα βασικα που χρειαζεσαι στα πρωτα βηματα 

αυτο που μου αρεσε ειναι 



> Ψηφιακό πολύμετρο αποτροπής εσφαλμένης τοποθέτησης ακροδεκτών και αυτόματης κλίμακας



 καθος δεν τα εχω δουλεψει και ειναι πολλη καλα χαρακτηριστικα

και το θελο για μικρα ρευματα και το πολλη στο σπιτι απου ειναι  220ν 
δεν θελο να παρω τωρα ενα με 22€ no name 

τα φτηνα που ειδα ειναι χαλια .. προτιμο να δωσο κατι παραπανω αλλα το οποιο θα κρατησει και θα ειναι χρησιμο σε κανα χρονο θα παρω αλλο με μεγαλητρες δηνατοτητες 

σε ποια χωρα κατασκευαζεται  MS8268 Mastech

----------


## georgz

> σε ποια χωρα κατασκευαζεται  MS8268 Mastech



Kατασκευάζονται στην Κίνα.

----------


## georgz

> ναι τα εχω δει  περι cat II και cat III  αλλα ειναι για τοσα volt που ουτε θελο να ξερω 
> 
> και το θελο για μικρα ρευματα και το πολλη στο σπιτι απου ειναι  220ν



Εντάξει τα volt που περιγράφει στον πίνακα με τις κατηγορίες δεν είναι η τάση που μετράει το πολύμετρο αλλά είναι η αιχμή της τάσης, τα transient δηλαδή, που από τα 220 μπορεί στιγμιαία να φτάσει τα 4KV.

----------


## button

1) http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_info.php?cPath=342_35_204&products_id=1455 
2) http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=8177
3)http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=337&page=1

χμμμ δεν βρηκα κατι αξιολογο στο google  το 1 και 2 θενονται καλες επιλογες αλλα το 3 ειναι καλητερω






> Εντάξει τα volt που περιγράφει στον πίνακα με τις  κατηγορίες δεν είναι η τάση που μετράει το πολύμετρο αλλά είναι η αιχμή  της τάσης, τα transient δηλαδή, που από τα 220 μπορεί στιγμιαία να  φτάσει τα 4KV.



μου αρκει να μην φαω κανα μπαμ

----------


## georgz

Πάρε κάτι επώνυμο καλύτερα. Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω καλύτερο από το mastech.

----------


## button

> Πάρε κάτι επώνυμο καλύτερα. Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω καλύτερο από το mastech.



εναι το mastech ειναι σιγουρο εργαλειο αλλα το digital multimeter ειναι γνοστα τα εχουμε στο εργαστηριο αλλα ειναι παλια και μισα ειναι προβληματικα το ενα εβγαζε κλιμακα πανω κατω 1-2volt 

τα uni-t τα ειδα αλλα απο εμφανιση ειναι μπλιαχ

----------


## turist

Εγώ έχω πάρει το UNI-Τ UT61C http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNI-T-UT61C-Mo...ht_5134wt_1137 και για τα λ7 του είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## georgz

Μόλις ήρθε!!!!!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Μόλις ήρθε!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



καλοριζικο γιωργο...καλες μετρησεις...

----------


## button

Σήμερα παρέλαβα το mastech ms8268 :W00t:  :Wub: . τελικά το έτοιμο με 33€+6€ μπαταριές και 6€ μεταφορικά και αντικαταβολή 45€ :Wink:   καθόλου άσχημα αφού στο κατάστημα το είχαν  42€ :Laugh:  
  Και σίγουρα θα μείνει για πολλά χρόνια αφού το ρημάδι είναι και cat II & cat III .Μεγάλο μέγεθος   ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟ και και φωτισμό (να μπορούσα να το αυξήσω λίγο παραπάνω :Blink: ) 

  Παντός θα χρειαστώ  αρκετό χρόνο να το μαθό  :Bored: δεν είναι εκείνα τα άραβα εργαστηριού 
  Και οδηγίες να ήταν στα ελληνικά ακόμα καλύτερα

----------


## chs

εχει καποιος αποψη για τα οργανα της benning..... ????

----------


## p270

ηθελα γνωμες για αυτο εδω ( uni-t ut81b scopemeter ) η και για κατι καλυτερο αλλα οχι πανω απο 300 ευρω φυσικα με ενδιαφερει η λειτουργια παλμογραφου οπως καταλαβεται 

http://cgi.ebay.com/UNI-T-UT81B-SCOP...item5adb830a84

----------


## Radiometer

καλορίζικα τα νέα εργαλεία σας





> Σήμερα παρέλαβα το mastech ms8268. τελικά το έτοιμο με 33€+6€ μπαταριές και 6€ μεταφορικά και αντικαταβολή 45€  καθόλου άσχημα αφού στο κατάστημα το είχαν  42€ 
>   Και σίγουρα θα μείνει για πολλά χρόνια αφού το ρημάδι είναι και cat II & cat III .Μεγάλο μέγεθος   ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟ και και φωτισμό (να μπορούσα να το αυξήσω λίγο παραπάνω) 
> 
>   Παντός θα χρειαστώ  αρκετό χρόνο να το μαθό δεν είναι εκείνα τα άραβα εργαστηριού 
>   Και οδηγίες να ήταν στα ελληνικά ακόμα καλύτερα



button εμένα μου αρέσει το  ότι άμα βάλεις λάθος τους ακροδέκτες στις φωτιζόμενες υποδοχές σε προειδοποιεί.  :Smile:  έχω παρόμοιο

----------


## button

> καλορίζικα τα νέα εργαλεία σας
> 
> 
> 
> button εμένα μου αρέσει το  ότι άμα βάλεις λάθος τους ακροδέκτες στις φωτιζόμενες υποδοχές σε προειδοποιεί.  έχω παρόμοιο



 Ναι είναι ωραία πατέντα  γιατί στο εργαστήριο πολλές φορές έχει τύχει να μην βάλεις σωστά η να ξεχάσεις  . Και ακόμα να  χωνέψω την αυτόματη κλίμακα αλλά και έξτρα που έχει σίγουρα θα πρέπει να ξανά διαβάσω πως λειτουργείς ένα τέτοιο εργαλείο το κακό είναι manual   δεν είναι στα ελληνικά

----------


## MacGyver

Για τους ενδιαφερόμενους, στο ebay  υπάρχει μια πολύ οικονομική λύση (25€) που καλύπτει όλες τις ανάγκες μέτρησης και .. όρασης.
vc_99.jpg

----------


## navar

αυτό το πολύμετρο έχει το ίδιο όνομα με μία πρώην !!! Βίκυ !!! :P :P :P

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Για τους ενδιαφερόμενους, στο ebay  υπάρχει μια πολύ οικονομική λύση (25€) που καλύπτει όλες τις ανάγκες μέτρησης και .. όρασης.
> vc_99.jpg



Ναι είναι ένα συμπαθητικό όργανο , με  χαμηλή  ποιότητα κατασκευής , 
τα UNI-T είναι μονόδρομος ,  για τιμή - απόδοση.

----------


## button

+εξωδα μεταφορας.

----------


## badsak

Για να δούμε τι λένε και τα UNI-T.... παράγγειλα αυτό εδώ απο e-bay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Για να δούμε τι λένε και τα UNI-T.... παράγγειλα αυτό εδώ απο e-bay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...fvi%3D1&_rdc=1



Αξιοζήλευτο κομμάτι , στην μεσαία κατηγορία , διότι υπάρχουν και ποιο ακριβά UNI-T,  δύσκολα θα σε απογοητεύσει ..  :Smile:

----------


## MacGyver

> +εξωδα μεταφορας.



 :Thumbdown:  Ψάξε καλύτερα !!!!





> Για να δούμε τι λένε και τα UNI-T.... παράγγειλα αυτό εδώ απο e-bay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...fvi%3D1&_rdc=1



  Φαίνεται άριστο, με γειά σου.

 :Σκέψη: Με δεδομένο όμως ότι η τιμή του είναι 3-4 φορές του μέσου όρου δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας και αναρωτιέμαι: ποια είναι η πρακτική αξία του 0,1mv στα 4v?
 Υ.Γ: Σαφώς και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό που ανεβάζει την τιμή του!

----------


## button

πεδια ... ηπαρχουν καλωδια για *mastech ms8268* με κροκοδηλακια ...

----------


## tasosmos

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα βρεις κατι στα μαγαζια αλλα και να μην βρεις φτιαχνεις μονος σου, δεν ειναι τπτ ιδιαιτερο. 2 μπανανες, 2 κροκοδειλακια κ καλωδιο.

----------


## button

σαν τις μπανανες της κοσμοτε χαχαχα....

αυτες μπανανες που λες  ειναι σαν αυτα τα γωνιακα στικ ?? αμα ετσι τοτε ολα ληθηκαν.. 
δεν θελο να χαλασο τα ηπαρχον καλωδια ..

----------


## tasosmos

E ναι... ετσι λεγονται. Υπαρχουν σε διαφορες παραλλαγες πχ http://www.o-digital.com/uploads/217...a_Plug_794.jpg

----------


## button

θα τα δω στην δωδεκανησου.. οταν παω για ψονια.. 

αληθεια ποσα μαγαζια ειναι στην δοδεκανησου  (pds.γεωργιαδης.μουτσιολης) ειναι κολητα ποιο πριν ειναι βρασιδας αλλο ??

----------


## mariosm

Mar electronics πιο κατω απεναντι απο το ξενοδοχειο astoria

----------


## badsak

> Αξιοζήλευτο κομμάτι , στην μεσαία κατηγορία , διότι υπάρχουν και ποιο ακριβά UNI-T,  δύσκολα θα σε απογοητεύσει ..



Αν και η τιμή δεν είναι αποκλειστικό συνώνυμο των δυνατοτήτων δεν μπόρεσα να βρω  
ακριβότερο φορητό μοντέλο από το UT71E και την UNI-T   
http://www.uni-trend.com/product.html 
Άιντε να έρθει σε κάνα δυο βδομάδες να σας πω εντυπώσεις.....  γιατί το MASTECH μου αρχίζει να παραδίδει το πνεύμα σιγά σιγά....

----------


## badsak

> Αν και η τιμή δεν είναι αποκλειστικό συνώνυμο των δυνατοτήτων δεν μπόρεσα να βρω  
> ακριβότερο φορητό μοντέλο από το UT71E και την UNI-T   
> http://www.uni-trend.com/product.html 
> Άιντε να έρθει σε κάνα δυο βδομάδες να σας πω εντυπώσεις.....  γιατί το MASTECH μου αρχίζει να παραδίδει το πνεύμα σιγά σιγά....



Σήμερα παρέλαβα το UNI-T και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι αρκετά καλές.
Το μόνο αρνητικό που του βρήκα μέχρι στιγμής είναι ο χρόνος απόκρισης στον βομβητή.

DSC00953.jpgDSC00949.jpg

----------


## Thanos10

Δες και αυτο 6 ευρω παραπανω αλλα αξιζει http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=337&page=1

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα το UNI-T και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι αρκετά καλές.
> Το μόνο αρνητικό που του βρήκα μέχρι στιγμής είναι ο χρόνος απόκρισης στον βομβητή.



Εγώ το μονό αρνητικό που βρήκα , 
είναι ότι δεν έχεις τρίποδο στην φωτογραφική.  :Tongue2: 


Ο βομβητής είναι στα Αμερικανιστεί   " latched " = μεσολαβεί κύκλωμα που δημιουργεί την τονικότητα του ήχου.  

Έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι ακόμα και έπειτα και από πτώση , δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει ο ήχος ,  όπως θα συνέβαινε   σε έναν μηχανικό βομβητή , που σε περίπτωση βλάβης στην μεμβράνη , θα άρχιζε να τρίζει !! 

Το θέμα ταχύτητας στα " latched "  έχει να κάνει με την γενικότερη ταχύτητα στον επεξεργαστή του οργάνου ..   ( εκεί είναι και το όλο κόστος, ενός πολύμετρου ) 

Τα λεφτά σου αγόρασαν έναν  INTEL pentium 3.0GHz ,
στα παραπάνω φράγκα αγοράζεις  τετραπύρινο   :Wink: 

Συγχαρητήρια , καλή η επιλογή σου ..   θα σας πάρει λίγο καιρό να συνηθίσετε ο ένας τον άλλο. :Smile:

----------


## button

και με θήκη σακη...  

μήπως υπάρχει θήκη για δικό μου masteh

----------


## badsak

> Εγώ το μονό αρνητικό που βρήκα , 
> είναι ότι δεν έχεις τρίποδο στην φωτογραφική.



Κυριάκο η φωτογραφία είναι από κινητό τηλέφωνο δεν παίρνει τρίποδο το άτιμο..... επρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω την MAMIYA......
Γιάννη πάρε ενα φθηνό UNI-T και χρησιμοποίησε μόνο την θήκη  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue2: 
Δεν ξέρω αν κάπου μπορείς να βρείς σκέτη θήκη για πολύμετρα.

----------


## button

Σάκη πήρα ήδη το mastech ms8268  και το προσέχω ποιο πολλή και απο το  Νοκια Ν97μινι  (FAIL xaxaxaxax :Lol: )

45€ το πολλημετρο με ολα  και 550€ το κινητο πο...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αφεντικό  οοοοο   ....   να πάρεις και ένα προστατευτικό οθόνης ,   ζελατίνα σαν αυτή που βάζουν σε κινητά και  GPS .. 
Οι μεγάλες οθόνες θέλουν προστασία ..

----------

